# Talking while using the litterbox???



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

The kitten that i found abandoned a while ago is now 6-7 weeks old, and very healthy/energetic. She does a few things that are adorable, she has a kind of chirpy purr that's the cutest thing ever, but she also does one thing that kindof worries me.

When she uses the litter box to poo she meows to herself. She's done this since she started using the box, but not once before. It doesn't seem to matter what...consistency it is as we've run the gambit since she started using the box. Every time she poos she does this. It just has me wondering why. Neither of my other cats do this, and they're the only cats she's ever been around. It's kind of cute...but odd too.

Does anyone else's cat do this? Will she grow out of it? Should i be worried?

I'm scheduling a vet visit soon for all three (won't that be fun) sometime in the next few weeks as the shots need to be re-done and Dora needs a checkup. I'll definately mention this, just wondering what you guys though.

*note* Her name is Dora...Yes, after Dora the Explorer. Even from day one (when she was 2 weeks old...ish) she wouldn't hold still and had to investigate everything. After saying firmly that I was going to find her a home...I think I'm gonna hafta keep her. She'll be my fuzzy spokeskitty for my feral cat rescue  She's such a little cuddler!


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Does she sound like she is in pain?

If not, don't worry about it. LuckyDuck is a litterbox-chatterer. He mews, chirps and trills while he's digging, going and burying. He will even 'reply' when I talk to him in there. It is like he's telling me what he's doing.

"Okay, I'm digging a hole now. Well, I dug it too close to the wall so I'm gonna dig a, different, hole, ov-er, here! This one is nice. Very nice. Good depression, nice sloping sides. Getting settled, getting settled. Going, and, done. Burying, burying, burying. Sniff. Bury some more. Okay!" ...then he pops out of the litterbox and continues about his day.


----------



## talullah (May 25, 2008)

[email protected]!!!!! Had to comment - that was funny!


----------



## Linus&friends (Mar 24, 2008)

Heidi n Q said:


> "Okay, I'm digging a hole now. Well, I dug it too close to the wall so I'm gonna dig a, different, hole, ov-er, here! This one is nice. Very nice. Good depression, nice sloping sides. Getting settled, getting settled. Going, and, done. Burying, burying, burying. Sniff. Bury some more. Okay!" ...then he pops out of the litterbox and continues about his day.



:lol: This made me laugh so much! This is my boy Linus to a tee! Meow, meow ... meow? Meooooow, mrrp, meow! :lol:


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

It usually doesn't sound like chatting, however that could be just because of how small she is and me being a overprotective mum. She sounds like she doesn't like it, but it's more of a "well this kinda sucks" than a pain thing. We have an appointment for early next week, and I'll make a point of asking.

btw that was so funny! I loved that 'dug too close to the wall' thing! I laughed so hard!


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

LOL @ Heidi. Thats hilarious!


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

librarychick said:


> It usually doesn't sound like chatting, however that could be just because of how small she is and me being a overprotective mum. She sounds like she doesn't like it, but it's more of a "well this kinda sucks" than a pain thing.


I wonder if this is her version of the hooman-bathroom-'grunt' type of noise? It could be that her stools are firm and require a bit of effort to remove, so he makes little sounds of slight discomfort. If that is the case, I'd expect it to become easier as she grows bigger or if her stools change consistency with a different diet.

Is it a lot of little meows (talking) or just sort of one short or drawn-out meow (like a 'grunt' of effort)?


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

It is more like a drawn out sound sometimes, not really talking. The thing is even when her stools are perfect she does this. 

I have been monitoring her very closely for any signs of trouble, since kittens this age are vulnerable, and some days her stools are hard, other they are soft, but mostly they are normal. I think it depends on how much dry she snacks on during the day.

But she always makes those noises, it's kind of awkward when we have people over...kinda cute to though.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Well, then to me, that just sounds like it is normal for her.


----------



## mellen04 (Jun 5, 2008)

My Zander did this when I first brought him home at 10 weeks! I thought it was strange, but like you, never noticed anything out of the ordinary with his stools, so I assumed it was normal. I don't hear him do it anymore and he's 3.5 months old. I thought maybe he was afraid he wasn't going in the right spot since it was a new litterbox and new litter for him. Nevertheless, he doesn't seem to be doing it anymore!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Ive had kittens do that. They grew out of it eventually. I kept checking them but everything seemed normal. Is its poo hard when it comes out?


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Funny description of talking while using the litterbox!

Murphy always announces his poop, either before or after doing it, with loud, howling type meows. It's like he's saying, "I will be doing my business now," and I'm responding, "I'll alert the media."


----------

